# Good alternatives to Skype?



## New Home (5 Jul 2011)

Hi there,

Can anyone suggest a good alternative to Skype? Ideally,but not necessarily, it should be something that doesn't require a download, and it should provide a reasonable amount of free calls.

Many thanks.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (5 Jul 2011)

for computer to computer calls I tend now to use the gmail chat function.  (you both need gmail accounts. easy enough to set up if you dont) within the chat function there is a video call feature.  no downloads and works very well for me when I am away.


----------



## fionasara (23 Sep 2011)

It said that google video chat is also fantastic.


----------

